
The 2008 Founders' Letter - gaika
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/2008-founders-letter.html
======
snprbob86
Wow. When you see that list of accomplishments all in one place, you realize
just how freaking cool of a mission it is to "organize all of the worlds
information and make it universally accessible".

Love 'em or hate 'em, Google has played a significant role in reinventing the
way we view the world. And that alone is reason enough for me to love 'em. I
can't wait to compare this to the founders letter from 2019...

------
mojaam
Love the comment on Chrome. I'm really enjoying that browser. Unfortunately
some FF extensions are just too much to break away from and so I use FF and
Chrome simultaneously. Also liked the fact they welcome competition.

------
btwelch
Interesting.. not one mention of anything "social"

~~~
teej
That's because OpenSocial was a disaster.

~~~
fizx
Really, why? I haven't been following closely.

